# Pepper Mill



## GRABLE (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi guys, I am new to this site, just done my profile etc. I found this site while trying to find the guts for a pepper mill. I want a good one made in the USA, of course. I recently purched a little mini lathe and about all I have done is make a handle for a Columbia woodworkers vise that had a badly used wood handle. I made it our of Mesquite. Tried to put a picture of it, with no luck.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome to Lumberjocks!! I know you will like it here!!!

try Craftsupplies USA or Woodcraft for the pepper mill guts. I use Woodcraft stuff.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

You can find peppermill kits here.


----------



## NY_Rocking_Chairs (Jul 20, 2008)

Rockler also sells them…


----------



## woodworkersguide (Mar 7, 2008)

Rich,

Keep in mind that because of the need to bore a hole through the wood cylinder you may find that with the mini-lathe you are restricted in the size mill you make, if you can make one at all. I realized this recently at a course at Lee Valley where we were using midi-lathes to turn a mill but had to have the hole bored on the instructors larger lathe.

The problem is that the pepper mill stock is approx. 10" long. The bottom of the mill to be bored requires at least a 7" bit. Add on the headstock chuck and the drill chuck and you are well over the length available on the lathe.

I'm sure that there are work-arounds (drill by hand or press) but sometimes these aren't the safest methods, nor offer the accuracy required.


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

From everything I have seen and read (Alton Brown - my food god also recommends it) stick with ceramics for the guts. I have not bought the "Crush Grinder Mechanism" but may give it a try. Keep us posted on what you pick, why and how it worked out.

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Projects___Pepper___Salt_Mills___Crush_Grinder_Mechanism___crush_grind?Args=


----------

